# Rudderless - William H Macy's Directorial debut on Digital HD and VOD Oct 17th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PARAMOUNT HOME MEDIA DISTRIBUTION TO OFFER WILLIAM H. MACY’S
DIRECTORIAL DEBUT, RUDDERLESS, ON DIGITAL HD AND VOD DAY-AND-DATE WITH ITS THEATRICAL RELEASE ON OCTOBER 17, 2014



Watch the Rudderless Trailer

HOLLYWOOD, CA (August 14, 2014) – Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) announced today that it will be distributing the compelling drama Rudderless on Digital HD and VOD in the United States beginning October 17, 2014, the same day the film will debut in theaters from Samuel Goldwyn Films. The feature directorial debut of Academy Award® and Golden Globe® nominee* William H. Macy, Rudderless had its world premiere as the Closing Night Film at the 2014 Sundance Film Festival. The film features an outstanding cast including Billy Crudup (Almost Famous), Anton Yelchin (Star Trek Into Darkness), Felicity Huffman (“Desperate Housewives”), Jamie Chung (“Believe”), Selena Gomez (Spring Breakers) and Laurence Fishburne (The Matrix).

Billy Crudup plays Sam, a former high-profile advertising executive whose life is torn apart by the sudden death of his son. Living off the grid on a docked sailboat, he wastes away his days while drowning his pain in alcohol. When Sam discovers a box filled with his son's demo tapes and lyrics, his own child’s musical talent is a revelation for him, a grieving father who felt he’d been absent from his son’s life. Communing with his deceased son’s dashed dreams, Sam learns each song and eventually musters the will to perform one at a local bar. When Quentin (Yelchin), a young musician in the audience, is captivated by the song, the unlikely duo forms a rock band that becomes surprisingly popular and revitalizes both of their lives.





*Academy Award® nominee Best Actor in a Supporting Role, Fargo, 1996; Golden Globe® nominee Best Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role in a Motion Picture, Seabiscuit, 2004; Golden Globe® nominee Best Performance by an Actor in a Mini-Series or Motion Picture Made for Television, The Wool Cap (2005) and Door to Door (2003)





In addition to the Digital HD and VOD release, Paramount will also handle other U.S. ancillary platforms and all distribution in Canada, the UK, Russia and certain territories in Asia.


----------

